# Dead body



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This morning I was woke up at 3am by the sounds of my dogs carrying on barking and all. I yelled at them to hush and it didn't phase them a bit. So I rolled over to get up and saw the reflection of flashing lights in the window. I got up and looked out and couldn't see a thing other than a line of cop cars and an ambulance and a firetruck.I assumed that the house a few doors down had some sort of emergency but there were a lot of cop cars, I put the coffee on and kept an eye out as I went about my regular routine when there was a knock on the door. As I looked out to see who it could be, I noticed my neighbor standing there, she was visibly upset. I asked what was going on and she just burst into tears. i consoled her for a minute and asked again what was going on. She told me that the coroners van just pulled up at the house and she just knew that something horrible had happened. It wasn't long before an officer came over to ask if we had seen or heard anything. We both said that we had not heard or seen anything and asked what was happening. He said that the lady who lived alone two doors down had been found dead in in her bathtub. We of coarse were both shocked by that news as we live in a pretty quiet neighborhood where crime seems to be pretty nonexistent (knock on wood). Apparently she was found laying in a white liquid, they assume it is milk, but will have to test it. All around the bathroom where she was found were spoons from her kitchen drawers.

I'll keep you posted, someone is at the door.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Thats not good. . . . .


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Aw-huh.....


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow. That's wierd. 


Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Subscribed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They think it's a cereal killer......


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

youngdon said:


> They think it's a cereal killer......


I knew there was a catch--I wasn't biting....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAA! Good one.....


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

lol i bit :doh:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HA HAA!!!!!!!!! Sharon just had a good laugh---got me at first---YOUR A DANDY DON :teeth: sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

you had me going there lol

that is hilarious


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Saw this in the morning- sure glad I didn't comment then....... Thanks for the laugh.... that 110 temperature must be getting to folks......


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya, I think he's probably getting roasted......LOL.

I will have to admit though, the story sounded pretty good.

One of them gotcha moments.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL DON


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now, YD, that just wasn't fair!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was bored ! and part of it was true...the dogs did wake me at 3am.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Us and our company were greatly entertained.


----------



## lost coyote (May 31, 2013)

Booooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Don, I think your losing your cheerios!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got all the O's but my spoon is upside down !!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

so you hav all ur O's.......you just dont know where they are right?

i bit.....should hav known better.....good one!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know where they are I just can't get them to stay on the spoon.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

More like a cornflake.lol


----------

